# Any Frozen Embryo Transfer info??



## Guest (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello Ladies

I haven't been on here for quite some time so here go's...I just had my second cycle of Ivf in august which sadly turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy. We went from shock to jubilation to devastation in such a short space of time.

We have one blastocyst frozen at the moment and have our appointment on 30th of Nov, we will be booking our chat and plan at the end of that appointment and hoping to start again in Jan.

We have never had a frozen cycle before and just wondered if anyone could give me an idea of what to expect? or is it pretty similar to a fresh cycle?

Thanks in advance

xx


----------



## divegirl99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Natalie,

We've just gone through our first FET - currently in the 2ww.

Basically it went like this
Nasal spray for a few weeks
Scan
Pills to build up lining for a week or so
Scan
Stopped nasal spray and started progesterone.
Transfer - same as with fresh cycle.

So very similar but without any injections and no egg collection.  All in all a much easier process.

Good luck.
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello divegirl99

Thanks for your response, not much difference then really . Hope the 2ww wsit is going ok and good luck xx


----------



## Lou La (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, I'm so sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancy, always the most horrendous thing to happen but I think it is just the cruelest thing to happen to someone who has gone through IVF too  

We may well be cycle buddies! We want to start this cycle but the clinic are closed for Christmas so are most likely going to have to start Dec/Jan time, we've had our consent meeting and I do have to have injections I'm not sure why some people have the nasal spray instead of injections I don't know if it's different situations warrant different treatment or if different clinics do things differently? For me it will be around a 6 week process injections for about 3 weeks - Burserelin - might have spelt that wrong! Scan to check everything has 'shut down' then onto tablets for 2 weeks then scan to check lining is thick enough, then egg transfer, however for me in my fresh cycle I only took the progesterone pessaries up until I got my BFP but with the FET I have to take 3 pessaries a day until 12 weeks!  

Good luck for your appt on 30th xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Hun, 

Different people seem to do very differnet things. You can be medicated or natural. If all goes well I'm having natural FET this month. So all I have to do is test for ovulation on a home kit (which I am doing now) and then ring in when it shows my surge. Then they give me a date for potential put back. If it defrosts OK then I'll have put back and that is the end of it. No pessaries, drugs or nothing. I was worried about it but my clinic said that is what would happen if it had been conceived in me. No change till it implants and they are mirroring my natural process only difference is it will be put into my uterus instead of dropping out of a Fallopian tube. x


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hi Natalie - yes from reading on here i think everybody is different and clinics are different too, but this is how mine is going :

Ring 1st day of period & then start DR 21 days later
Injections for 2 weeks then blood tests
Then carry on DR and take tablets to thicken womb for 2 weeks
Then scan 
Then hopefully transfer 1 week later !!

Hope this helps you hunny - best of luck 

xxxxxxx


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

hi ladies.  I have immune issues so i rang with period, then started synarel on day 21, then rang with day of break through bleed and was given approx timings.  I have just started progynova, and my first scan is 20th and all being well transfer on 27th November... It has taken longer than what i thought so from sniffing to expected transfer it is 7 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Ladies, 

thanks for replys, fet seems like a long process compared to fresh cycle?  Not complaing though just happy we had something to freeze  

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Ladies, 

thanks for replys, fet seems like a long process compared to fresh cycle?  Not complaing though just happy we had something to freeze  

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------

